# betta question



## lilcountriegal (Feb 26, 2004)

actually, its not really a betta question, its a general question. you guys have helped me so much in the past, i thought maybe you could help me again.

my daughter has a betta who has a fungus. i have it in a 2 1/2 gallon Aquaclear (or similar brand) tank with an undergravel filter. i couldnt find medicine to treat anything less than a 10 gallon (all the store had was fungus tablets), so i bought quICK cure. its active ingredients are Formalin and Malachite Green.

On the directions, it states to remove the carbon. however, i cant get to the carbon. Is it better to treat the tank with the carbon in (basically making the medicine suck through the carbon) or shut the filter/air pump off and treat a tank with standing water? whats the best odds of survival?

i know this is a cichlid forum and a betta isnt a cichlid (i keep those as well). There arent really any other forums I trust with health related issues of my fish as much as I trust this one.

Thanks!


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I have never had luck treating Bettas for any type of illness. My son's had ich and medicines or heat & salt did not save it. My daughters had an unknown disease, I think may have been dropsy, and got a secondary infection and I treated it in a 10 gal and couldn't save it either. We are now on our third betta. I have successfully treated my own fish for a variety things but no luck with the bettas. Sorry this isn't of any help, but I found it hard to find treatment info on them also.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If the carbon has been running in the tank for more than 2 weeks, it won't hurt a thing. It isn't working at this point anyway. (I might replace mine every 3 - 4 months...Not something I really worry about...)

I would only use two drops of the Quick Cure on this tank. (Pimafix would have also been a good idea...)

Kim


----------



## lilcountriegal (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks so much for the replies guys. The fish died. Its ironic that I spend more money on trying to HEAL my fish than what they actually cost. 

Again, I just wanted to say thanks for answering a betta question in a cichlid forum. *** had cichlids for years and you guys have helped me learn to care for my fish immensely. I recently moved and I'm in between tanks right now, so I dont have any cichlids but I'm a constant lurker and I read the site every day just to see pictures and keep myself up-to-date on what's happening. I knew when I had a quesetion, this was the place to ask.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

lilcountriegal said:


> Thanks so much for the replies guys. The fish died. Its ironic that I spend more money on trying to HEAL my fish than what they actually cost.


I know what you mean. I literally spent $30 on meds for a $2 goldfish once.

Kim


----------

